
Top PC RPGs (2014) - manjana
https://rpgcodex.net/content.php?id=9453
======
bradknowles
The 2019 update to this article is at
[https://rpgcodex.net/article.php?id=11193](https://rpgcodex.net/article.php?id=11193)

------
ttonkytonk
A large catalogue of pc rpgs with comments. Many of these were after my rpg-
playing heyday.

I appreciate the high praise for Ultima IV Quest of the Avatar. I had it for
SNES and remember the fighting being much too easy but otherwise interesting
for the virtue ethics that are the heart of the game.

At the beginning (IIRC) a fortune teller asks you to make choices which turn
out not to be wrong or right but reflect preference of certain virtues over
others. I believe this to reflect the case in reality.

